# Frozen, wet, knotted tea towel for teething



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

A while back on a thread Kendal recommended wetting a teatowel, tie in a couple of knots and freeze for teething pups!! I didn't realise how something so simple could give my little pup such relief 

I think it's safe to say my little angelic Hope has turned into a teething demon  she has started mouthing EVERYTHING especially hands (when she has never shown any mouthing or nipping tendancies at all since we got her... We have been very lucky  ) so this morning I tried Kendals teatowel trick..

It seems to have done the trick for now, after 30 mins first thing this morning of chomping on it, my fingers are all in tact still today (so far  ) with no teeth marks :twothumbs: thanks Kendal xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh no! Saffi has barely mouthed since we got her and I’d been lulled into a false sense of security that perhaps she wasn’t going to have a nippy stage… given that Hope is just a few weeks older than Saffi it sounds like we’ve this to come too! Is it hard work Helen?


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Ahhh bless.. Sorry I didn't mean to worry you  she is still a mega laid back and soft/loving pup... Just every so often recently she goes really grumpy... Growling and biting at trousers and hands (by no means aggressive, but more out of frustration!). I then noticed her starting to chew on bits of decking in the backgarden...

So armed with bulls pizzles, pork strips and cows ears (mutley chews online, definately her favourite which she has had for a few weeks now!) I get her attention on something like that (or like this morning with the tea towel!) once she has a jolly good chew session she is back to her normal cuddly self for the rest of the day


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Phew – doesn’t sound too bad then ! But then I can’t imagine gorgeous Hope doing any harm :love-eyes: 

When Saffi is tired or over-excited she can be a bit nippy but it doesn’t hurt. We only yelp if it hurts – I read somewhere that you should prevent your puppy from mouthing as they need to learn at what point their ‘bite’ causes harm and if you inhibit this then they could accidentally bite down when they’re older and do damage. Saffi nipped my nose the other day when we were playing – I had to check in the mirror as it was so painful I was convinced my nose would be streaming… darn those little piranha teeth! Needless to say my nose is still attached. I clearly just have a low pain threshold ! 

Saffi hasn’t really taken any interest in her Kong or her Stag bar… I’m wondering if she will when she properly starts teething !


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Mmm yes the little teeth amazingly can really hurt despite being so small!! my pain is caused by the loving (in Hopes eyes!) ear lobe nibbling, every morning hubby brings Hope upstairs to rudely awake me by licking and nibbling my ears ouch !! Could probably put three pairs of earrings in now courtesy of Hope  

we have always tried to prevent any form of mouthing especially with having the kids, however have found loud/sharp "owwws" just get her more excited  so are still sticking to distraction techniques with something more suitable or doing a brief training session then a power snooze in crate (hope not me  although is tempting as a dogs life does look rather easy sometimes!) seems to work!

Hope hasnt touched her stag bar, however loves her kong, especially if chicken livers in their! Nom nom . Wouldnt mind but my two year old Tilly is also teething  must say so far Hope is a lot easier to plicate  

Fingers crossed Saffi will fly through her teething stage without too much nose nibbling  bulls pizzles at the ready!! (felt sick when I saw them on jo-jo's blog, however they really are a god send haha) xx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Glad to hear that this is working so well for you so far! I also got this suggestion from Kendal, and loved it! Scarlett really enjoys chewing on it, but she is starting to get her big girl teeth now, so thankfully her chomping has slowed down lol


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

What is it with puppies and ears? Saffi likes putting her tongue in our ears – the more we cry ‘no’ the more she does it! 

I love the fact that your hubby brings her up for a cuddle… I hope he brings a cup of tea too :laugh:

When Saffi tugs on things and seems ‘irritable’ we put her in her crate and she immediately konks out. Although she loves cuddles eventually I think she gets to hot and wants to lie by herself so in her crate she always has a better sleep. If she gets to rough when she starts teething we’ll do the same thing. 

Do you put anything else in Hope’s Kong as well as the liver treats?


----------

